# Baffin Bays Finest



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Set out today for a quick trip with my dad and brother. Just re-powered the boat it manly a test run. Set off about 12 noon stopped at an area where there was signs of bait and trout slicks. Set up for a drift and targeted the trout that were on the area using all the knowledge I gained thru TROUT SUPPORT its videos and club texas membership. â€œNot a paid endorsementâ€ just giving credit where credit is due. Ended up with a 3 man limit but only kept what
I needed for a good meal. All in all great day on the water. Used bone color lure around structure and signs of bait activity. Caught my PB 27 1/2â€ 7 lb gator.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

